# Solicito diagrama de bocina amplificada jbl 510



## ISE (Mar 4, 2014)

La bocina que tengo para probar las mixers que reparo se me dañó solo se apagó y revisando me encontré un par de transistores de la salida y unos capacitores smd tronados y no se les ve la matricula ni el numero de parte, si alguien me puede facilitar el diagrama se lo agradecería ya que me hace falta para seguir trabajando, Ingenieros les agradezco. ...


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 4, 2014)

Buenos Días . 
Bien venido al Foro.
Busca por Aquí:
http://911manuals.com/preview/JBL/EON_MusicMix_10-D-EN1-906-JBL.png

https://www.google.com.co/search?q=....ru%2Findex.php%3FproductID%3D100978;1224;792


----------



## zopilote (Mar 4, 2014)

Como todas las que hay son clase D (modernas) te aconsejo que des mas detalles como, tienes fuente en tu sistema y unas fotos ayudarian bastante como para decidir que hacer.


----------

